# Where is the new thread button [Solved]



## billymach4 (Mar 4, 2013)

Using Firefox I no longer see the "New Thread" Button? I see the button in Chrome where I am posting this Thread now?

What Is up with that ? New Feature in TUG?

[highlight][ _For solution see: http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1614487&postcount=24_ ][/highlight]

[Non-essential posts in this thread have been removed to make it easier to use this thread for future reference.]


----------



## billymach4 (Mar 4, 2013)

*Where is the Reply or New Thread Button?*

At my office PC I have " SNAG IT " . I will get a better screen shot, as I noticed today on Firefox that there was not a "New Thread" or "Post Reply" button. 

Will get a screen shot tomorrow. I can't be the only one to report this issue.

This here image you see if from Firefox! Do You see a button? and yes I was logged on!


----------



## RonB (Mar 4, 2013)

If you view from "New Posts", the button is not visible. You have to go to the "Tug Lounge" to see the button ~ Ron


----------



## Makai Guy (Mar 5, 2013)

The "New Thread" button is only visible when viewing the list of topics/threads on each forum's home page.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us​
The "Post Reply" button should be visible when viewing the contents of a thread.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us​
If something in your installation fails to show the Post Reply buttons, you can still reply using the icons in the lower right of the post -- assuming you can see _them_.


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 13, 2014)

*O.P.'s problem solved.*

Billymach4, the original poster, has reported back that his problem was eventually cleared up by clearing his browser cache and cookies, citing the following article on the Mozilla support board: https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/troubleshoot-and-diagnose-firefox-problems

If problems crop up with a specific site that used to work properly before, clearing your browser cache and cookies from that site are good first steps to try.

If you are using Firefox, and clearing cache and cookies doesn't help, I'd suggest starting your Firefox in _*Mozilla Safe Mode*_ (Help | Restart with add-ons disabled).  This is a troubleshooting mode which will run with default theme and with all extensions and a few other things disabled.  If the problem clears up under Safe Mode, then you can start investigating what on your system is causing the problem.  If you need assistance, I'd suggest posting for help on the forums at www.mozillazine.org.

Here's an article on Mozilla Safe Mode: http://kb.mozillazine.org/Safe_mode


----------

